
What happens when you pay PayPal $15k in fees? - ivank
https://www.reddit.com/r/paypal/comments/6lhxme/what_happens_when_you_pay_paypal_15k_in_fees/
======
bdibs
I’ve had a few hiccups with PayPal in my experience, but overall it’s pretty
painless.

We currently do around $20k/mo in sales and we haven’t had a real issue in
quite a while.

I must be one of the lucky ones, I guess.

